
Female ENIAC Programmers Pioneered the Software Industry - taylorbuley
http://iq.intel.com/how-female-eniac-programmers-pioneered-the-software-industry/
======
brudgers
Related documentary _The Computers: The Remarkable Story of the ENIAC
Programmers_ :

[https://vimeo.com/ondemand/eniac6](https://vimeo.com/ondemand/eniac6)

